# Mizuno Aerolite SPR Carry stand bag



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mizuno Aerolite SPR Carry stand bag.

I got this at Christmas when the old GTO bag finally fell apart. 

This bag has a 14 way club divider and has 1 large pocket ideal for waterproofs and 3 other medium size for cloves hats etc as well as an ample ball pouch and Valuables pocket. It even has a removeable front to the ball pocket to allow you to have your name or logo sewen on.
It also had a drinks pocket and rain hood.

Though on the heavy side it could also go on a trolley with ease, but I choose to carry over the winter and this bag allowed me to take a fair amount of spare clothing, which was not really possible with the old GTO.

I got the black and red colour and very smart looking it is goes very nicely with the MP630 head cover on my woods.

Iâ€™m more than happy with it so far, its proved to be stable in strong winds and kept the clubs nicely separated.

On the downside the strap is not as good as the GTO model and can sometimes be a pain getting your left arm though the loop.

A must if you are a Mizuno fan that wants a versatile bag for carrying and occasional trolley use.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 2, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Mizuno Aerolite SPR Carry stand bag.

I got this at Christmas when the old GTO bag finally fell apart. 

This bag has a 14 way club divider and has 1 large pocket ideal for waterproofs and 3 other medium size for cloves hats etc as well as an ample ball pouch and Valuables pocket. It even has a removeable front to the ball pocket to allow you to have your name or logo sewen on.
It also had a drinks pocket and rain hood.

Though on the heavy side it could also go on a trolley with ease, but I choose to carry over the winter and this bag allowed me to take a fair amount of spare clothing, which was not really possible with the old GTO.

I got the black and red colour and very smart looking it is goes very nicely with the MP630 head cover on my woods.

Iâ€™m more than happy with it so far, its proved to be stable in strong winds and kept the clubs nicely separated.

On the downside the strap is not as good as the GTO model and can sometimes be a pain getting your left arm though the loop.

A must if you are a Mizuno fan that wants a versatile bag for carrying and occasional trolley use.
		
Click to expand...


What about me, I'm a Ping fan?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What about me, I'm a Ping fan?
		
Click to expand...

You, you can go F*ck yourself old boy


----------



## thecraw (Apr 3, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			You, you can go F*ck yourself old boy

Click to expand...


I guess I asked for that!  :clap:   :thup:


----------

